# Couch to 5k with a pup?



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting back in shape. I plan on doing couch to 5k which is pretty relaxed...it's no straight 7 minute type mile. I'm thinking about taking Jada with me. She's only 21 weeks though? I've read some of the posts on here and the opinion seem to differ drastically. However, this workout seems very non streneous. My jog will probably barely make Jada trot...any thoughts.
Here's the plan...
Cool Running | The Couch-to-5K ® Running Plan


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

She should do fine, I'm assuming you are not gonna do the 5K first shot outta the box. Take her on the first few short jogs and see how she does. If she has never been running with you before there's gonna be a bit of training involved to keep her by your side. I suggest a harness and short leash ... but that's just me.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

What sort of surfaces are you running on?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am doing the couch to 5K too!! restarting w1 this week.
I wouldn't take the pup each day if you are going to be on concrete because of the pups pads. 
But let me know how you do!
I am on the couch to 5K on facebook. I want to run a marathon for my 40th bday in 2yrs lol so I want to be firmed up by then.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You can see this is a passionate topic but here is a thread with some good information on the back and forth: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/144791-jogging-my-puppy.html

I would also want to know surfaces. 
I would use a long line so that the puppy can walk, run, at their own pace. 

The thing that I like to do with puppies is to let them set the pace. They like to run, walk, sit, sniff, pee, chase a leaf, find a twig, run, lay down, chew and that is healthy for them. 

So I would ask myself - can my puppy stop and rest while I am doing this? Can she be a silly? Can she chose this or will I be more focused on what I am doing for me, than for her. Because of course, it's all about her.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

You build up to the 5K over the course of 9 weeks, correct? So Jada would be 30 weeks by the time you've built up to 5K?


----------



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

Whoa you guys are quick!

@surface questions - There's a track at an elementary school right down the road that'd I'd probably use to avoid the concrete surface which I know is hard on them. I think it's dirt?

@Jean and Stogey - She's through 8 weeks of obedience training already. (So this is me bragging about my pup!) She knows all kinds of stuff and has an incredible attention span for a pup. She's not a big explorer when she's on her Gentle Leader, she knows its go time. I don't foresee this being an issue. 

@paul - Yes you build up to it. Here's the 1st week just to give you an idea...

Week 1 Day 1 - 5 minute walk...alternate 60 seconds of jogging with 90 seconds of walking for 20 minutes then 5 minute walk
Week 1 Day 2 - SAME
Week 1 Day 3 - SAME

And that's it for the first week...and it kinda builds like that...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think you misunderstood me - you want her to be having a good time, wandering, distracted, checking things out as a puppy. Puppies do not need ACHTUNG! repetitive activity. 

So I would use a long line - the beginning of the program may be fine for her, but unless she can rapid age to 52 weeks or more, it may not be something she can complete with you, but can start with you.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I've never really understood the "long line" thing. When you are jogging, you are usually at a fairly steady pace. Sure if the line is 20 feet long or the dog is off leash it could wander for a couple seconds but then would have to double time it to catch back up. It's not as though the pup is taking a 5 minute breather to chew on a stick and you sit around and wait.

Whether the pup is on a 4 ft leash, a 20 ft long line, or loose, it'll have to maintain about the same pace to keep up with the handler.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

At 21 weeks (over 5 months), then she should be able to do the 5-15 minute sets with you easily. You may want to give her time to walk and explore before and after.

As you move further into the program, you'll want to evaluate her age and maturity versus what you're doing. I don't like to see a dog younger than a year trotting for 20 minutes in a row on a hard surface--that becomes repetitive pounding on those growth plates and still-forming joints.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

As long as you are building up slowly and don't push her, you should be fine. Be sure to check for lameness before and after running and check pads for wear. I don't use a long line and can't even imagine what a pain that would be to handle. Depending on the dog, I use either a 6' leash and let the dog run in front of me or a 4' leash and keep the dog at my side.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

One man's opinion. She's too young even though she will be 5 months when you get to 5K. She can probably do it but do you want to risk her health? I used to be a runner, have run dozens of 5 and 10Ks and a half-dozen marathons. Due to my own experience with overuse injuries I tend to err on the side of caution when it comes to my dogs. My current dog is 1 1/2 and I wouldn't subject her to 
a 5K until she is at least 2.
Good luck with your training.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I just did a 5k with my 5mo old. However, we did a combo of walk and run....mostly walk. I dont think I would do it again anytime soon. We have done 3 mi walks and we stop frequently for him to rest, pee, scratch, etc


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

DolphinGirl said:


> I just did a 5k with my 5mo old. However, we did a combo of walk and run....mostly walk. I dont think I would do it again anytime soon. We have done 3 mi walks and we stop frequently for him to rest, pee, scratch, etc


That seems perfect. As you know, a 5K run and a 5K of intervals are very different things.


----------

